# Small Lot Allentown PA



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Small 10 car lot in West Allentown, on Tilghman Street

Sub or take over account, she just called me and said her guy's truck broke down

Immediately available.

Matt

610-393-8363


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

60 bucks..


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

grandview;1704182 said:


> 60 bucks..


Your too low, I'll just find someone else 
: )


----------



## fastpitcher (Oct 8, 2005)

*Where on Tilghman?*

We do a few props on Tilghman now

rick
JRT Snow and Ice 
484-230-8730


----------

